# Chiaro e tondo



## Lollo interista (9 Marzo 2013)

Penso di essermi sempre comportato abb.za correttamente qui da ospite

Ma questa cosa ve la voglio dire,in tutta franchezza:

Siete forti si,avete una società seria e solida che ha sempre saputo infondere tranquillità all'allenatore di turno per permettergli di dare il max; tutto l'opposto del caos e della disorganizzazione dell'altra sponda del Naviglio

MA.....

penso che da MESI oramai (a occhio la prima partita è stata CT-Milan) gli arbitri vi stanno favorendo abb.za SFACCIATAMENTE,un 8-10 punti più del dovuto avete.
Il discorso dei _torti che si compensano_ francamente è ridicolo,i momenti fanno la differenza,a novembre avete iniziato la marcia e in quelle settimane di rodaggio la mano che aiuta aiuta il doppio

queste sono pianti/rosicate che purtroppo il vento si porterà via ma non credo di essere l'unico a lamentarmi,tutti gli altri tifosi di serie A la pensano così.
Il fatto che la mia squadra faccia ****** non è un motivo per accettare tutto,perché tu inizia a dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare,poi vediamo.....

Ora,mandatemi pure a quel paese,ma dovevo dirla


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2013)

abbiamo anche avuto sfavori, tra cui anche ieri, in cui con un arbitro serio il genoa sarebbe dovuto finire in 8, con portanova espulso ancora sullo 0-0 

e poi quali sono gli altri favori "sfacciati"? concedo giusto il rigore in milan-udinese, ma di "furti" veri e propri non ne vedo altri


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Marzo 2013)

che ci sono stati diversi aiuti siamo d'accordo tutti credo...ma anche i torti ci sono e non vanno dimenticati!tu citi catania per esempio!il gol di el shaarawy era in fuorigioco ma poi non ci sono stati dati 2 rigori... e quella partita fu comunque decisa dall'espulsione di barrientos che era netta


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2013)

Io cerco sempre di esser obiettivo in tutto, hai ragione negli ultimi mesi abbiamo incontrato certamente più favori che torti, questo è indubbio. Però ho ricordi anche di periodi nerissimi, non andiamo tanto lontano se pensiamo all'anno scorso, in cui ci hanno portato via perlomeno una decina di punti.
Anche ad inizio stagione per dire, ricordo qualche partita "sfortunata" anche per noi, tra l'altro proprio il derby di andata con l'Inter.

Ma il calcio è anche questo, se non hai fortuna è difficile vincere solo con le proprie capacità.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION] perché mandarti a quel paese? Noi non siamo juventini perciò discutiamo civilmente.


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Marzo 2013)

Il motivo per cui la stampa ci massacra e' perche' nessuno in societa' ci difende per non compromettere Altri interessi. Chissa' se pensavi la stessa cosa quando nel derby di andata hanno annullato un gol a montolivo senza che nessuno sapesse il perche' o quando l'arbitro ha fischiato la fine del primo tempo per non dare la seconda ammonizione a uno dei vostri. Partita con la lazio, primo episodio sospetto un chiaro rigore su el sharaawi e nessuno ne parla. Anzi quel personaggio di tare dice che e' un azione in fuorigioco di pazzini quando pazzini non tocca neanche la palla. Un'espulsione che a termini di regolamento ci sta tutta e che solo giornali di parte fanno passare per scandalosa. Ieri loro a picchiarci come fabbri e noi abbiamo finito la partita in 10! Dagliene anche 2 di rigori ma falli finire la partita in 8 come meritano sti macellai. Non mi va di analizzare tutto il resto delle partite che facciamo notte.
Non me la prendo con te, e' ormai opinione diffusa che gli arbitri ci aiutano. La colpa di tutto questo e' di una dirigenza che dovrebbe alzare la voce e fare le rivendicazioni dovute ma che per ragioni varie non fa. Oggi e' facilissimo lamentarsi di un presunto torto contro il Milan, tanto la stampa ti segue a ruota e ti spalleggia mentre I nostri muti a Farsi attaccare


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Marzo 2013)

Ormai sono anni che sopportiamo questo ospite. Ospite indesiderato o meno, a parere mio ci ha sempre trollato fingendosi quello che non è, mascherandosi dietro una cortesia ipocrita e corrotta dal suo tifo. Dopo questo post però si è finalmente rivelato, via le maschere.

Hai detto di dare a cesare ciò che è di cesare. Ok, iniziamo dagli ultimi 10 anni. L'internazionale f.c. deve restituire:
-Una champions
-3-4 Scudetti
-7-8 derby
-Un paio di coppe italia

Quando la tua squadra avrà restituito queste cose, visto che diamo a cesare ciò che è di cesare, allora FORSE potrai parlare del milan senza rosicare come stai facendo ampiamente. P.s. io a tratti gioisco fisicamente a sentirti rosicare come un tulipano.
P.p.s. Una cosa: non avevi detto, anni fa, che ranocchia a 25 anni sarebbe diventato più forte di Thiago Silva ? Inutile che neghi, io lo ricordo bene. Insomma, sto ranocchia, è diventato poi principe (a proposito, r.i.p. a milito) o no ?


----------



## Marilson (9 Marzo 2013)

capisco la tua linea, è quella di TUTTI i tifosi dell'inter oggi. La disperazione vi sta divorando, e cercate di vedere un complotto, un progetto occulto che è assolutamente ridicolo anche il solo pensare che esista. Secondo me bisognerebbe pensare agli enormi problemi gestionali e operativi all'interno di appiano gentile e non alle caccia ai fantasmi all'esterno di appiano gentile.


----------



## Graxx (9 Marzo 2013)

Vatti a fare un giro in moviola rossonera e capirai tante cose...come quella che ieri alla fine per il genoa c'era un solo misero rigore ma i rossoblù a fine primo tempo più di 8 non dovevano essere...come che contro la lazio che si è lamentata per la giusta espulsione di candreva c'era un rigore ad inizio gara su elsha...come che contro l'udinese è vero il rigore non c'era alla fine ma durante la partita ce ne era uno netto di domizzi su balotelli...contro il catania un gol irregolare ma rigore su nocerino...gli episodi vanno visti tutti....non solo quelli che ci piace vedere...se ci fosse una moviola vera e giusta tante parole inutili non verrebbero dette...alla fine abbiamo al max 4 punti in più rispetto a quello che dovremmo avere....e in un campionato ci sta...ci siamo fatti un mazzo tanto e abbiamo sofferto tanto per risalire...e mi fa piacere che rosicate e rosicate anche tanto...pensate a giocare e fate fruttare i soldi e tanti che avete speso...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> capisco la tua linea, è quella di TUTTI i tifosi dell'inter oggi. La disperazione vi sta divorando, e cercate di vedere un complotto, un progetto occulto che è assolutamente ridicolo anche il solo pensare che esista. Secondo me bisognerebbe pensare agli enormi problemi gestionali e operativi all'interno di appiano gentile e non alle caccia ai fantasmi all'esterno di appiano gentile.




A Lollo faccio solo un nome: Branca.


----------



## Lollo interista (9 Marzo 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Il motivo per cui la stampa ci massacra e' perche' nessuno in societa' ci difende per non compromettere Altri interessi. Chissa' se pensavi la stessa cosa quando nel derby di andata hanno annullato un gol a montolivo senza che nessuno sapesse il perche' o quando l'arbitro ha fischiato la fine del primo tempo per non dare la seconda ammonizione a uno dei vostri. Partita con la lazio, primo episodio sospetto un chiaro rigore su el sharaawi e nessuno ne parla. Anzi quel personaggio di tare dice che e' un azione in fuorigioco di pazzini quando pazzini non tocca neanche la palla. Un'espulsione che a termini di regolamento ci sta tutta e che solo giornali di parte fanno passage per scandalosa. Ieri loro a picchiarci come fabbri e noi abbiamo finito la partita in 10! Dagliene anche 2 di rigori ma falli finire la partita in 8 come meritano sti macellai. Non mi va di analizzare tutto il resto delle partite che facciamo notte.
> Non me la prendo con te, e' ormai opinione diffusa che gli arbitri ci aiutano. La colpa di tutto questo e' di una dirigenza che dovrebbe alzare la voce e fare le rivendicazioni dovute ma che per ragioni varie non fa. Oggi e' facilissimo lamentarsi di un presunto torto contro il Milan, tanto la stampa ti segue a ruota e ti spalleggia mentre I nostri muti a Farsi attaccare




Io non vedo tanto i giornali,cerco di vedere con i miei occhi

Il derby d'andata ve lo rubammo,ma infatti è tutto iniziato da lì.....ora....è ovvio,e mi sembra di averlo fatto capire,che ci deve essere una base solida per fare i risultati (e il Milan da mesi ha trovato una quadratura) e l'Inter per es. non ce l'ha;ma se in momenti decisivi negli ultimi mesi sono arrivati rigori dati/non dati contro....beh....quello aiuta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Marilson ha scritto:


> capisco la tua linea, è quella di TUTTI i tifosi dell'inter oggi. La disperazione vi sta divorando, e cercate di vedere un complotto, un progetto occulto che è assolutamente ridicolo anche il solo pensare che esista. Secondo me bisognerebbe pensare agli enormi problemi gestionali e operativi all'interno di appiano gentile e non alle caccia ai fantasmi all'esterno di appiano gentile.



I laziali,che hanno un terzo del fatturato di Milan/Inter,sono in corsa per tutto e giocano un minimo a calcio sono incacchiati....Complottisti anche loro? Allora facciamo che mi lamento a nome loro


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2013)

comunque ben volentieri analizzo tutte le partite da catania in poi, tanto non ho un **** da fare ora, sono con l'aerosol in mano 

- *torino-milan*: unico dubbio sul gol di pazzini, ma dal replay è il difensore che tentando una scivolata su pazzini gli cade vicino, per poco non gli faceva fallo
- *milan-pescara*: niente da segnalare
- *roma-milan*: niente da segnalare
- *milan-siena*: rigore su pazzini dubbio, si può dare come no
- *sampdoria-milan*: niente da segnalare
- *milan-bologna*: niente da segnalare
- *atalanta-milan*: niente da segnalare
- *milan-udinese*: vero, il rigore finale non c'è
- *cagliari-milan*: niente da dire, il rosso ad astori è netto così come il rigore per noi
- *milan-parma*: niente da dire
- *derby*: niente da dire, solo mannaggia ad handanovic
- *milan-lazio*: unico episodio il rosso a candreva, che è NETTO, si vede benissimo la chiara occasione da gol, biava e dias non possono intervenire
- *ieri*: 3 rossi non dati al genoa, un rigore non dato a loro


non vedo tutti sti favori, e sono stato il più obbiettivo possibile


----------



## Graxx (9 Marzo 2013)

se ci lamentassimo come fanno tutti non avremmo questa cattiva nomea...


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Io non vedo tanto i giornali,cerco di vedere con i miei occhi
> 
> Il derby d'andata ve lo rubammo,ma infatti è tutto iniziato da lì.....ora....è ovvio,e mi sembra di averlo fatto capire,che ci deve essere una base solida per fare i risultati (e il Milan da mesi ha trovato una quadratura) e l'Inter per es. non ce l'ha;ma se in momenti decisivi negli ultimi mesi sono arrivati rigori dati/non dati contro....beh....quello aiuta
> 
> ...


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2013)

ricordo comunque:

*milan-atalanta*: rigore abbastanza netto non dato a boateng
*derby d'andata*: se devo elencare tutte le schifezze di quella partita faccio notte, il più grave errore è il gol annullato a montolivo
*milan-genoa*: altro rigore abbastanza netto non dato al milan nel primo tempo
*catania-milan*: due rigori assurdi non dati al milan
*genoa-milan*: 3 rossi non dati al genoa


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Marzo 2013)

Per l'affare Muntari ci vogliono arbitraggi così per 9 anni, poi saremo pari


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per l'affare Muntari ci vogliono arbitraggi così per 9 anni, poi saremo pari



mi accontenterei di una ladrata clamorosa in un juve-milan in champions, allora considererò chiuso il debito in minima parte


----------



## Doctore (9 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per l'affare Muntari ci vogliono arbitraggi così per 9 anni, poi saremo pari


senza dimenticare il furto in champions contro il barca l anno scorso...2 rigori mooooolto generosi.9 anni?facciamo 15 e siamo pari.


----------



## Ale (9 Marzo 2013)

solo ultimamente abbiamo fortuna con gli arbitraggi


----------



## Lollo interista (9 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per l'affare Muntari ci vogliono arbitraggi così per 9 anni, poi saremo pari



Dopo Iuliano/Ronaldo allora avrei dovuto utilizzare il lanciafiamme


----------



## pennyhill (9 Marzo 2013)

Non ho mai visto squadre fare una lunga serie di risultati positivi senza qualche svista arbitrale a favore. Capita. 

Poi per il resto ho già detto in un altro topic:

Senza parlare di gomblotti e cose del genere, credete che in figc non sarebbero contentissimi di avere in Champions la Juve (la squadra con più tifosi in Italia), il Napoli (grande seguito anche all'estero) e il Milan, che è la squadra italiana più famosa nel mondo, con l’unico calciatore italiano con una parvenza di mediaticità (cit.) che non so cosa significhi (Balotelli)

Nessun favoritismo, ma non credo si ammazzi qualcuno nei piani alti se un arbitro senza volerlo una volta ogni tanto sbaglia favorendo queste tre.


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Marzo 2013)

Il calcio in Italia è tutto qui signori. Ormai fanno testo solo più i torti, i favori, gli scippi, le combine e i complotti. Bello sport, non c'è che dire.

Ammettere i favoritismi per me equivale ad ammettere che gli errori degli arbitri avvengono in modo premeditato.
E se così fosse preferisco guardare partite di pallamano che sto schifo preconfezionato.

Ieri la partita è stata arbitrata malissimo. Chiaro che c'era un rigore palese per il Genoa. Chiaro che ultimamente siamo fortunati con le decisioni arbitrali. Ma basta questo per dire che il campianato è falsato? (visto che si parla di 10 punti in più del dovuto)
Allora era falsato il campianato dell'anno scorso della Juve (anche loro molto fortunati da prima di metà stagione in poi), come fu falsato il campionato 2009 dove l'Inter era anch'egli fortunata con le decisioni arbitrali (per non parlare in Champions).

Ma si tutto falsato. Da 20 anni non esiste più un campionato non falsato, rubato o a dir si voglia. Viva il calcio Italiano.

La mia idea è questa. Le uniche a potersi lamentare sono le piccole squadre. Perchè è vero che esiste la sudditanza psicologica. Esiste da sempre, esiste anche nella vita di tutti i giorni. Ma siccome non valgono NULLA per tifosi e giornali di questo non si parla.

Mi fanno ridere invece i tifosi delle grandi squadre (compresa la nostra) che si rodono il fegato ogni anno per le stesse scemenze puntualmente quando esce fuori la squadra favorita di turno, quella favorita dagli arbitri, la mafia del calcio, quella che ruba.

A me sinceramente sti discorsi fanno ridere. Sono degni dei commenti dei celebrolesi che inondano di commenti i siti sportivi.

E per inciso ieri c'erano due espulsioni grosse come una casa per il Milan ma non diciamolo troppo forte, tanto noi siamo i cocchi degli arbitri.


----------



## Doctore (9 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Dopo Iuliano/Ronaldo allora avrei dovuto utilizzare il lanciafiamme


si ma con calciopoli vi siete rifatti abbondantemente


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2013)

capisco il tuo punto di vista ma quando si pesa un qualcosa (farina, acqua, vittorie, errori arbitrali...) bisogna considerare sempre che la bilancia è formata da due piatti.
Ieri c'era un rigore per il Genoa (quello di Niang, non quello di Zapata), *ma ben prima (e anche prima del gol del Milan) c'era l'espulsione per Portanova. Dopo 2 minuti il Milan ha segnato e a quel punto la partita sarebbe cambiata. Quindi partita FALSATA sì... ma in partenza non mandando negli spogliatoi Portanova.*
In 10 vs 11 voglio vedere se il Genoa superava la metà campo...
Per le altre partite... vedo severa l'espulsione di Candreva vedendola dopo, ma dal campo a me dava la sensazione addirittura di rigore! Con l'Udinese il rigore non c'era.
Però sull'altro piatto abbiamo il gol non dato a Montolivo nel derby tanto per dirne uno.
In ogni stagione gli episodi a favore e contro si pesano in questo modo.

Ad esempio potrei guardare la classifica e accorgermi che al Napoli non è stato fischiato nessun rigore contro


----------



## Doctore (9 Marzo 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Il calcio in Italia è tutto qui signori. Ormai fanno testo solo più i torti, i favori, gli scippi, le combine e i complotti. Bello sport, non c'è che dire.
> 
> Ammettere i favoritismi per me equivale ad ammettere che gli errori degli arbitri avvengono in modo premeditato.
> E se così fosse preferisco guardare partite di pallamano che sto schifo preconfezionato.
> ...


Quoto.Parole da incidere sulla pietra


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Il calcio in Italia è tutto qui signori. Ormai fanno testo solo più i torti, i favori, gli scippi, le combine e i complotti. Bello sport, non c'è che dire.



basta sentire zuliani che quotidianamente dice le sue motivazioni sullo scudetto 2011/2012, in cui cerca con 1000 tesi di dire che il gol di muntari è una bazzeccola e il gol di matri è più grave e i furti di firenze, catania, lazio, juve eccetera sono dovuti all'incapacità del milan di ribaltare il risultato


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2013)

ps. e nemmeno voglio commentare i falli di Bovo e di Bertolacci... il Genoa doveva finire la partita in 8/9, poi si lamentano per i rigori. Caccia Portanova per il fallo prima del gol di Pazzini... poi vediamo se ci arrivate in area!!!


----------



## AlexXx 94 (9 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ormai sono anni che sopportiamo questo ospite. Ospite indesiderato o meno, a parere mio ci ha sempre trollato fingendosi quello che non è, mascherandosi dietro una cortesia ipocrita e corrotta dal suo tifo. Dopo questo post però si è finalmente rivelato, via le maschere.
> 
> Hai detto di dare a cesare ciò che è di cesare. Ok, iniziamo dagli ultimi 10 anni. L'internazionale f.c. deve restituire:
> -Una champions
> ...


Va bene dare ospitalità a tifosi esterni, ma farsi prendere il **** in casa e farsi fare la morale da chi, anche se in modi ovviamente diversi, quest'anno ha rubato due derby non ha veramente senso. Libertà di parola è un conto, buonsenso è un altro


----------



## hiei87 (9 Marzo 2013)

Quest anno non mi costa nulla ammetere che i favori (a volte clamorosi) hanno superato non di poco i torti...Non so se ci sia qualcosa dietro o siano semplici sviste. Ovviamente voglio pensare che il calcio sia pulito, ma non avendo la verità in tasca, non posso affermare nulla con certezza...
Di sicuro ci sono due cose, cioè che negli ultimi mesi per quanto visto sul campo meritiamo di stare dove stiamo, e che, al di là di tutti i discorsi che si possano fare su berlusconi (sono il primo a considerarlo un criminale) e sulla nostra società (è sempre facile quando il Milan viene favorito parlare di complotti), prima di questa stagione non si può certamente dire che abbiano esercitato il loro potere per favorire il Milan...insomma, 2 scudetti negli ultimi 10 e passa anni sono poca roba, e di certo non sono stati rubati, anzi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

a me non è mai piaciuto vincere con favori arbitrali (anche se ieri per me non siamo stati aiutati, visto che c'erano minimo 2 espulsioni per il Genoa), però ho avuto la prova che continuare a comportarsi da signori si finisce sempre per prenderlo nel cul0
quindi se ogni tanto arriva qualche episodio a favore me ne sbatto perchè rubano pure le altre 2 grandi...so che è sbagliato ragionare così, però come ho detto sono stufo di prenderlo, l'anno scorso abbiamo perso uno scudetto a fare i signori...Galliani dopo il gol di Muntari e il gol annullato a Catania doveva scatenare il finimondo

e se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta la classifica di chi "ruba" di più tra le 3 grandi (Milan-Juve-Inter) è:

1)Juventus
2)Inter

poi staccato di tanto veniamo noi...vabbè che sono giovane però non penso che noi abbiamo mai rubato 1 Champions (anzi ce l'hanno rubata una contro il Marsiglia nel 93)


----------



## Prinz (9 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Io non vedo tanto i giornali,cerco di vedere con i miei occhi
> 
> Il derby d'andata ve lo rubammo,ma infatti è tutto iniziato da lì.....ora....è ovvio,e mi sembra di averlo fatto capire,che ci deve essere una base solida per fare i risultati (e il Milan da mesi ha trovato una quadratura) e l'Inter per es. non ce l'ha;ma se in momenti decisivi negli ultimi mesi sono arrivati rigori dati/non dati contro....beh....quello aiuta
> 
> ...



La Lazio i suoi favori li ha avuti


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Allora Lollo tu sai che abbiamo sempre parlato civilmente,senza mai alzare i toni e discutendo quindi con reciproca simpatia,però ora l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso,cioè hai postato considerando esclusivamente gli episodi pro-Milan non elencando quelli contro,tipo le partite con Atalanta e Samp all'andata(3 rigori complessivamente negati),il derby d'andata,la gara con l'Udinese al Friuli.Quindi i tuoi citati 9-10 punti non esistono,allorchè la prossima volta fai un'analisi completa,considera tutti gli episodi,altrimenti è inutile postare perchè ti becchi degli insulti che non sono tanto gratuiti.


----------



## Pamparulez (9 Marzo 2013)

Il nostro "problema" in merito agli arbitraggi è sempre lo stesso da anni. Quando subiamo torti non facciamo baccano o clamore. Appena si apre bocca accennando ad una lamentela.. apriti cielo parte la solita tiritera dei media "berlusconiani". E allora si sta zitti quando si subisce... quando invece veniamo favoriti parte il gioco al massacro. Ormai è così da anni.. Basti pensare che lo scudetto dell'anno scorso, rubata vergognosa inferiore solo all'anno di Ronaldo-Iuliano, è andato in archivio quasi nel silenzio.. E' andata a finire che se parliamo del gol di muntari (o delle decine di altri episodi), siamo dei piagnoni.. perchè forse forse è la juve che è stata penalizzata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Il nostro "problema" in merito agli arbitraggi è sempre lo stesso da anni. Quando subiamo torti non facciamo baccano o clamore. Appena si apre bocca accennando ad una lamentela.. apriti cielo parte la solita tiritera dei media "berlusconiani". E allora si sta zitti quando si subisce... quando invece veniamo favoriti parte il gioco al massacro. Ormai è così da anni.. Basti pensare che lo scudetto dell'anno scorso, rubata vergognosa inferiore solo all'anno di Ronaldo-Iuliano, è andato in archivio quasi nel silenzio.. E' andata a finire che se parliamo del gol di muntari (o delle decine di altri episodi), siamo dei piagnoni.. perchè forse forse è la juve che è stata penalizzata.



quoto! basta fare i signori che si finisce sempre per prenderlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

Lollo portami quelli che secondo te sono favori sfacciati e discutiamone, uno per uno però, sennò resta parola mia contro la tua. Io, poi, resto comunque fermo sulla mia posizione: degli arbitri preferirei non parlare perché si finisce sempre per buttarla sull'arbitraggio quando l'avversario va bene. Io preferisco guardare soltanto il campo e guardando il campo meritiamo questa rimonta e meritiamo il terzo posto.


----------



## Lollo interista (9 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lollo portami quelli che secondo te sono favori sfacciati e discutiamone, uno per uno però, sennò resta parola mia contro la tua. Io, poi, resto comunque fermo sulla mia posizione: degli arbitri preferirei non parlare perché si finisce sempre per buttarla sull'arbitraggio quando l'avversario va bene. Io preferisco guardare soltanto il campo e guardando il campo meritiamo questa rimonta e meritiamo il terzo posto.



Bologna-Milan 1-3 rigore regalato al Milan , il fallo lo fa Pazzini ( è il gol dello 0-1)
Milan-Genoa 1-0 ( El Sharaawi segna in fuorigioco)
Milan-Juventus 1-0 ( rigore inventato , Isla non fa alcun fallo)
Catania-Milan 1-3 ( El Sharawi pareggia su netto fuorigioco)
Torino - Milan 2-4 ( chiaro fallo di Pazzini sul gol , negato un rigore al Torino per fallo di Yepes )
Milan-Siena 2-1 ( rigore regalato a Pazzini )
Milan - Udinese 2-1 ( rigore assolutamente inesistente al 93')
Cagliari - Milan 1-1 ( Mexes fa un chiaro fallo di mano per interrompere un azione pericolosa. Già ammonito , viene incredibilmente graziato)
Milan - Lazio 3-0 ( il rosso a Candreva è esagerato . Cosi come il primo gol del Milan nasce da un fallo su Radu)
Genoa - Milan 0-2 ( due nitidi negati al Genoa )


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Gli errori arbitrali ci sono sempre stati e ci saranno sempre e per me finché li commettono in buona fede tutto sommato fanno parte del gioco. Certo se un arbitro sbaglia tanto (buona fede o meno) da falsare una gara o peggio il campionato deve essere rimosso. In conclusione l'importante è che il campionato si concluda con una classifica che rispetta il reale merito/valore di ogni squadra e al momento per quanto riguarda il Milan credo che sia meritatamente terzo.


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

Contro la Lazio altre due espulsioni contro di loro sarebbero state giuste, Radu fa due interventi da giallo su boateng e se ne prende solo uno, poi un loro difensore già ammonito atterra pazzini a palla lontana durante un contropiede, fallo tattico a palla lontana.
Contro il parma almeno un'espulsione a loro carico poi.

Tra lazio parma e genoa hanno risparmiato qualcosa tra 6-8 espulsioni, e siamo noi a rubare? Il Genoa in 7 a 25 minuti dalla fine sotto di un gol (dando per realizzato il primo rigore, il secondo manco ci doveva stare visto che granqvist andava buttato fuori prima per fallo su balotelli)
Udinese? Rigore non dato a balotelli prima di quello sbagliato su el shaarawy.
E tanti, tanti altri.

Vogliamo parlare di complotti? Il napoli non ha un rigore contro da quasi 2 campionati e non certo perché sono corretti in campo. Senza considerare la clamorosa decisione su Cavani in Napoli-Juve, Cavani andava espulso e squalificato per minimo 4 giornate, e il napoli senza cavani è come un'auto senza motore, a quest'ora sarei tranquillissimo del fatto che li avremmo raggiunti e sorpassati, e non solo noi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Contro la Lazio altre due espulsioni contro di loro sarebbero state giuste, Radu fa due interventi da giallo su boateng e se ne prende solo uno, poi un loro difensore già ammonito atterra pazzini a palla lontana durante un contropiede, fallo tattico a palla lontana.
> Contro il parma almeno un'espulsione a loro carico poi.
> 
> Tra lazio parma e genoa hanno risparmiato qualcosa tra 6-8 espulsioni, e siamo noi a rubare? Il Genoa in 7 a 25 minuti dalla fine sotto di un gol (dando per realizzato il primo rigore, il secondo manco ci doveva stare visto che granqvist andava buttato fuori prima per fallo su balotelli)
> ...



Lo scorso anno Ibra fu crocifisso per un buffetto.


----------



## pennyhill (9 Marzo 2013)

Mi piacciono l’educazione e l’audacia di Lollo  , ma è una discussione che nasce già morta, è come se andassi a parlare del valore e dell'importanza della castità sul set di un film di Nacho Vidal.


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno Ibra fu crocifisso per un buffetto.



E Aronica che aveva fatto la stessa cosa immacolato.


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono l’educazione e l’audacia di Lollo  , ma è una discussione che nasce già morta, è come se andassi a parlare del valore e dell'importanza della castità sul set di un film di Nacho Vidal.




Per venirvi ancora più incontro che devo dirvi? Per me lo scudetto 2008 contro la Roma l'abbiamo rubacchiato (se per rubare intendi juve 1998,allora dico rubacchiare);qualche rigorino a favore di troppo,poi magari le giacchette ci lasciavano in 10 per compensare,ma la spinta era abb.za evidente.
Come ha detto qualcuno,è ovvio che Inter-Milan-Juve sono un po' più tutelate di un Chievo o una Reggina,ma anche Lazio,Roma o Viola;è una questione di giochi di potere diciamo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per venirvi ancora più incontro che devo dirvi? Per me lo scudetto 2008 contro la Roma l'abbiamo rubacchiato (se per rubare intendi juve 1998,allora dico rubacchiare);qualche rigorino a favore di troppo,poi magari le giacchette ci lasciavano in 10 per compensare,ma la spinta era abb.za evidente.
> Come ha detto qualcuno,è ovvio che Inter-Milan-Juve sono un po' più tutelate di un Chievo o una Reggina,ma anche Lazio,Roma o Viola;è una questione di giochi di potere diciamo




Lollo sai meglio di me che le grandi società hanno un peso maggiore. Un torto al Pescara (per esempio) per un arbitro costa molto meno, come carriera, che un torto alla Juve, al Milan o all'Inter. Tre società che hanno alle spalle comunque grandissime realtà economiche.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Marzo 2013)

Non ho letto nessun messaggio di questa discussione a parte il primo.

Il gol di Montolivo da 150 metri non asseganto
Il rigore su Robinho di Samuel non assegnato.

Addio


----------



## franko1986 (10 Marzo 2013)

Sono totalmente in disaccordo con questa visione delle cose. Al netto dei punti persi per demeriti nostri nelle prime 8 giornate ci sono stati anche tanti episodi sfavorevoli dal punto di vista arbitrale. 

Su tutti un rigore clamoroso proprio nel Derby di Samuel su Robinho.

Successivamente le cose sono andate "meglio", anche perché ai torti si è compensato con ottime prestazioni. Ieri sera c'era un rigore per il Genoa (il fallo di mano di Zapata non è mai rigore, e la spintarella di Niang è ridicola), ma di contro c'è stato un gioco al massacro che, come minimo, avrebbe dovuto portare il Genoa a giocare con un uomo in meno (se non di più).

L'unica partita pesantemente influenzata da un errore arbitrale clamoroso è Milan - Udinese. Per il resto non vedo grossi favori.


----------



## Nivre (10 Marzo 2013)

E chiaro e tondo che lollo sta rosicando come un pazzo, come tutti gli intertristi d'altronde. Ma va bene cosi




er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non ho letto nessun messaggio di questa discussione a parte il primo.
> 
> Il gol di Montolivo da 150 metri non asseganto
> Il rigore su Robinho di Samuel non assegnato.
> ...




Si, ma siamo noi quelli che rubiamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2013)

L'anno scorso ci sono stati rubati uno scudetto e un passaggio alla semifinale di Champions nei modi più vergognosi possibili.

Quindi anche se dovessimo rubare un terzo posto, saremmo ancora in forte credito.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> il rosso a Candreva è esagerato









come no.
sul resto dell'elenco copia-incollato da qualche tuo amichetto di interfans soprassiedo.


----------



## yelle (10 Marzo 2013)

in questo topic sto leggendo un po' troppo vittimismo.
Capisco quello che vuole dire Lollo, da milanista non lo condivido in toto, ma certo è che di arbitri incapaci ne abbiamo incontrati alcuni, soprattutto in queste ultime partite. Detto questo, gli episodi a favore ci sono stati, così come quelli a sfavore.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ci sono stati rubati uno scudetto e un passaggio alla semifinale di Champions nei modi più vergognosi possibili.


siamo onesti e cerchiamo di ricordarci che, prima di tutti gli altri, lo scudetto dell'anno scorso siamo stati noi a buttarlo nel cesso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2013)

Ah, Muntari.


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Bologna-Milan 1-3 rigore regalato al Milan , il fallo lo fa Pazzini ( è il gol dello 0-1)
> Milan-Genoa 1-0 ( El Sharaawi segna in fuorigioco)
> Milan-Juventus 1-0 ( rigore inventato , Isla non fa alcun fallo)
> Catania-Milan 1-3 ( El Sharawi pareggia su netto fuorigioco)
> ...




Ma se non metti le decisioni "contro" allora il tuo ragionamento e senza senso.


----------



## Graxx (10 Marzo 2013)

Perciò dicevo vai in Moviola Rossonera...li è riportata la moviola dei giornali partita per partita....solo allora capirai tante cose mi sa...tipo...ti faccio un esempio...si parla tanto del rigore contro l'udinese...è vero non c'è...ma tipo 20 minuti prima cè un fallo netto di domizzi su balotelli...in area...rigore netto..stop...e li finiva...gli errori vanno visti tutti...cercare di arrampicarsi sugli specchi credendo,perchè tu ci credi sul serio, che noi siamo davanti solo perchè rubiamo come dici tu,mi spiace dirlo ma è da tipico interista piagnone...spero di sbagliarmi sul tuo conto...ma ho dei dubbi....


----------



## rossovero (10 Marzo 2013)

Sinceramente, ma proprio sinceramente, dopo aver visto l´arbitraggio di Bertini di tanti anni fa coi gobbi (Kaladze strangolato in mezzo all´area con l´arbitro a 2 metri), in generale dopo quello che fanno i gobbi (di gol "fantasma" alla Muntari te ne posso citare a memoria almeno altri 2, Bierhoff e uno dell´Empoli) e dopo aver visto uno scudetto regalato che piú regalato non si puó all´Inter (parlo di quello di cartone dove siete arrivati terzi, andava revocato come l´altro, e non mi metto a parlare di un gol al Siena con 4, dico 4 giocatori interisti in fuorigioco di un metro), dopo Puyol in Barca-Milan, dopo Chelsea-Barca 2009, insomme dico dopo tutto questo...

me ne sbatto di qualche decisione a favore, peraltro prese quando eravamo ancora a metá classifica. Ho visto cose ben piú schifose del tuo elenco. Se vuoi la mia opinione, sí, abbiamo avuto piú favori che sfavori quest´anno, e allora?


----------



## Doctore (10 Marzo 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> sí, abbiamo avuto piú favori che sfavori quest´anno, e allora?


Quindi siamo dei ladri da espellere da questo calcio...Dagl interisti che ti spetti?


----------



## Hammer (10 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Dopo Iuliano/Ronaldo allora avrei dovuto utilizzare il lanciafiamme



Sì ma lì il discorso era un altro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Bologna-Milan 1-3 rigore regalato al Milan , il fallo lo fa Pazzini ( è il gol dello 0-1) *vero, ma il bologna pareggia già nel primo tempo, come errore non influisce
> Milan-Genoa 1-0 ( El Sharaawi segna in fuorigioco) vero, ma evidente rigore non dato a noi nel primo tempo
> Milan-Juventus 1-0 ( rigore inventato , Isla non fa alcun fallo) vero, ma godo potentemente
> Catania-Milan 1-3 ( El Sharawi pareggia su netto fuorigioco) un rigore nettissimo non dato a noi ed espulsione di boateng illogica
> ...


*

risposte in grassetto*


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> risposte in grassetto



hai dimenticato che contro l'udinese non hanno dato un rigore a balotelli, con seconda ammonizione ed espulsione a domizzi, poco prima del rigore inesitente su elsha


----------



## runner (10 Marzo 2013)

uno dei più grandi Uomini che fa parte del mondo del calcio ovvero Paolo Sollier afferma che nel calcio non dovrebbe esistere la tecnologia ad esempio e che il calcio è anche errore perchè è umano.....

condivido in pieno il suo pensiero!!

secondo me se quest' anno abbiamo avuto situazioni a favore o contro sono state situazioni casuali....

quelle a favore sarebbero poi due o tre rigori difficilmente sanzionabili che neanche i giudici di porta hanno visto quindi per me non esiste nessuna situazione strana....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Bologna-Milan 1-3 rigore regalato al Milan , il fallo lo fa Pazzini ( è il gol dello 0-1)
> Milan-Genoa 1-0 ( El Sharaawi segna in fuorigioco)
> Milan-Juventus 1-0 ( rigore inventato , Isla non fa alcun fallo)
> Catania-Milan 1-3 ( El Sharawi pareggia su netto fuorigioco)
> ...


Citare le ultime partite con Genoa e Lazio significa guardare le cose davvero unilateralmente: innanzitutto su un rigore per il Genoa io ho visto il giocatore del Milan prenderla con la faccia, sull’altro Zapata cerca chiaramente di ritirare il braccio e se proprio vogliamo concedere questi due rigori,il Genoa deve lasciare il campo in 9 almeno; il rosso a Candreva non è esagerato perché è chiarissima occasione da goal, forse c’è anche il rigore. Nella partita di andata col Genoa se è vero che El Sharaawi segna in fuorigioco è anche vero che c’è anche un rigore non dato a noi, stesso discorso per la partita di Catania . Nella partita con la Juve ti do ragione ma dopo quello che è successo l’anno passato(con un peso ben diverso)la partita con la Juve fa storia a sé. Ti do ragione anche con l’Udinese e col Cagliari, potrei darti ragione in Milan-Siena ma quella è stata un’astuzia di Pazzini, al pari di quella col Bologna all’andata, perché a velocità naturale l’arbitro che vede un’azione del genere, se concede il rigore, non fa di certo gridare allo scandalo. Infine dire che il goal di Pazzini col Torino è viziato da fallo è un’esagerazione bella e buona, dire che quello è fallo significa rosicare perché quello è un normalissimo contrasto dove il difensore del Torino ha la peggio. 
Inoltre portare solo i favori e non i contro è fazioso assai, tanto per dirne una, ad esempio c’è il derby d’andata che ci avete ladrato oppure nelle stesse partite con Catania e Genoa che citi ci sono al pari dei favori degli interventi a sfavore.
Insomma, alla fine sono giustificati anche i favori perché come dice Penny non si è mai vista una striscia positiva senza che l'arbitro ti abbia sorriso quale volta se voi vogliamo gridare al complotto e vogliamo dire che il palazzo ci vuole in CL(farebbe bene  )alzo le mani.


----------



## Harvey (10 Marzo 2013)

Visto che è facile fare questo giochino senza citare gli episodi a sfavore (anche nelle stesse partite prese in esame per favoritismi), sono andato a riguardami la moviola della gazzetta di tutte le giornate:

CHIEVO - INTER 0-2 (Vantaggio di Pereira in fuorigioco)

MILAN - INTER 1-0 (Gol Montolivo annullato senza motivo, mancato secondo giallo a Juan Jesus che stende Emanuelson lanciato in contropiede, rigore solare negato a Robinho)

INTER - CATANIA 2-0 (Rigore netto di Guarin su Gomez non concesso su risultato di 1 a 0)

INTER - SAMPDORIA 3-2 (Terzo gol dell'Inter irregolare, Nagatomo è in fuorigioco)

FIORENTINA - INTER 4-0 (Manca un rosso a Juan Jesus che colpisce con una gomitata Jovetic)

Ora da questo si evince che avete 9 punti in più del dovuto? Perchè tu questo discorso hai fatto... Mi sembra un po' riduttivo e semplicistico.


----------



## honestsimula (10 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> uno dei più grandi Uomini che fa parte del mondo del calcio ovvero Paolo Sollier afferma che nel calcio non dovrebbe esistere la tecnologia ad esempio e che il calcio è anche errore perchè è umano.....
> 
> condivido in pieno il suo pensiero!!
> 
> ...



che poi sta storia degli arbitri che aiutano una squadra si e un altra no mi sa tanto di stupidi litigi da tredicenni...


----------



## el_gaucho (10 Marzo 2013)

Io non darei addosso al nostro interlocutore interista. A ragione o torto( la seconda dal mio punto di vista) condivide quello che e' un sentimento diffuso tra la stampa e I tifosi delle altre squadre. Come apri un giornale o vai su un sito specializzato non mancano mai articoli Sui presunti favori al Milan. Io non mi stanchero' mai di dirlo, ma davvero trovo inaccettabile che nessuno dei nostri tesserati apra bocca per difenderci da questo scempio. Nessuno che porta avanti le nostre ragioni. Un silenzio inspiegabile a fronte di continui attacchi. In questo modo si da l'impressione che anche noi crediamo a queste tesi e ci appelliamo alla clemenza della corte.
Sappiamo che la stampa non ci ama, ma onestamente a parti inverse con inter o juve accusate di favoritismi anche io mi comporterei come stanno facendo adesso I tifosi delle avversarie


----------



## Brain84 (10 Marzo 2013)

La fortuna sta girando è vero, ma l'anno scorso avevamo 4849498 infortunati e torti arbitrali lapalissiani.
Alla fine fa parte del caso, non è certo sudditanza..un anno ti gira bene, l'anno dopo no..capita


----------



## robs91 (10 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Bologna-Milan 1-3 rigore regalato al Milan , il fallo lo fa Pazzini ( è il gol dello 0-1)
> Milan-Genoa 1-0 ( El Sharaawi segna in fuorigioco)
> Milan-Juventus 1-0 ( rigore inventato , Isla non fa alcun fallo)
> Catania-Milan 1-3 ( El Sharawi pareggia su netto fuorigioco)
> ...



Me lo ricordo benissimo quell'episodio.Mexes fa fallo di mano volontario ma non interrompe nessunissima azione pericolosa,,tant'è che anche l'ex arbitro Paparesta lo ha sottilineato dopo la partita:"Secondo giallo per Mexes? Tocca la palla in maniera volontaria con la mano ma non interrompe un’azione importante per il Cagliari”.E potrei smentire altri episodi o citarne alcuni a nostro sfavore ma non ho voglia.
Per il resto è curioso che proprio un interista venga a parlare di favori arbitrali per il Milan dopo che il derby di andata è stato rubato clamorosamente.E di favori se andiamo a cercare bene ne avete avuti parecchi anche voi.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Ho letto solo gli inizi del topic, mi chiedo onestamente come si faccia a considerare il rosso a Candreva esagerato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2013)

Non ho nemmeno bisogno di commentare,avete già detto tutto voi 
Buono il profumo del legno appena rosicato


----------



## juventino (10 Marzo 2013)

Per me semplicemente è legato tutto alla fortuna. All'inizio dell'anno il Milan è stato anche sfavorito da alcuni episodi arbitrali, adesso si sta avverando qualche episodio fortunoso. Senza dimenticare che l'anno scorso una macroscopica svista ai danni dei rossoneri ci ha aiutato non poco a vincere il campionato (sebbene le colpe maggiori siano da imputare al suicidio del Milan visto che prima del pari col Ctania e della sconfitta con la Fiorentina aveva 5 punti di vantaggio). La fortuna gira, va a periodi. Voglio ricordare che persino l'Inter di Mourinho durante il suo periodo d'oro ha usufruito di clamorose sviste aribtrali qualche volta (come dimenticare il fuorigioco di massa a Siena?).


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per me semplicemente è legato tutto alla fortuna. All'inizio dell'anno il Milan è stato anche sfavorito da alcuni episodi arbitrali, adesso si sta avverando qualche episodio fortunoso. Senza dimenticare che l'anno scorso una macroscopica svista ai danni dei rossoneri ci ha aiutato non poco a vincere il campionato (sebbene le colpe maggiori siano da imputare al suicidio del Milan visto che prima del pari col Ctania e della sconfitta con la Fiorentina aveva 5 punti di vantaggio). La fortuna gira, va a periodi. Voglio ricordare che persino l'Inter di Mourinho durante il suo periodo d'oro ha usufruito di clamorose sviste aribtrali qualche volta (come dimenticare il fuorigioco di massa a Siena?).



col catania io non mi sono neanche arrabbiato per il rigore l'anno scorso, ma per due fuorigioco inesistenti fischiati con ibra davanti alla porta.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Marzo 2013)

Ma che tristezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Dato che quella con il Cagliari te l'avevo concessa mi quoto e integro col post di Robs:


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Citare le ultime partite con Genoa e Lazio significa guardare le cose davvero unilateralmente: innanzitutto su un rigore per il Genoa io ho visto il giocatore del Milan prenderla con la faccia, sull’altro Zapata cerca chiaramente di ritirare il braccio e se proprio vogliamo concedere questi due rigori,il Genoa deve lasciare il campo in 9 almeno; il rosso a Candreva non è esagerato perché è chiarissima occasione da goal, forse c’è anche il rigore. Nella partita di andata col Genoa se è vero che El Sharaawi segna in fuorigioco è anche vero che c’è anche un rigore non dato a noi, stesso discorso per la partita di Catania . Nella partita con la Juve ti do ragione ma dopo quello che è successo l’anno passato(con un peso ben diverso)la partita con la Juve fa storia a sé. Ti do ragione anche con l’Udinese e col Cagliari, potrei darti ragione in Milan-Siena ma quella è stata un’astuzia di Pazzini, al pari di quella col Bologna all’andata, perché a velocità naturale l’arbitro che vede un’azione del genere, se concede il rigore, non fa di certo gridare allo scandalo. Infine dire che il goal di Pazzini col Torino è viziato da fallo è un’esagerazione bella e buona, dire che quello è fallo significa rosicare perché quello è un normalissimo contrasto dove il difensore del Torino ha la peggio.
> Inoltre portare solo i favori e non i contro è fazioso assai, tanto per dirne una, ad esempio c’è il derby d’andata che ci avete ladrato oppure nelle stesse partite con Catania e Genoa che citi ci sono al pari dei favori degli interventi a sfavore.
> Insomma, alla fine sono giustificati anche i favori perché come dice Penny non si è mai vista una striscia positiva senza che l'arbitro ti abbia sorriso quale volta se voi vogliamo gridare al complotto e vogliamo dire che il palazzo ci vuole in CL(farebbe bene  )alzo le mani.





robs91 ha scritto:


> Me lo ricordo benissimo quell'episodio.Mexes fa fallo di mano volontario ma non interrompe nessunissima azione pericolosa,,tant'è che anche l'ex arbitro Paparesta lo ha sottilineato dopo la partita:"Secondo giallo per Mexes? Tocca la palla in maniera volontaria con la mano ma non interrompe un’azione importante per il Cagliari”.E potrei smentire altri episodi o citarne alcuni a nostro sfavore ma non ho voglia.
> Per il resto è curioso che proprio un interista venga a parlare di favori arbitrali per il Milan dopo che il derby di andata è stato rubato clamorosamente.E di favori se andiamo a cercare bene ne avete avuti parecchi anche voi.


----------



## jaws (10 Marzo 2013)

7 pagine? ma di che cavolo avete parlato?
Comunque spero proprio che stasera tutto fili liscio a Milano con l'arbitraggio perchè al primo fallo laterale invertito a favore dell'Inter questo topic sarà usato contro colui che l'ha aperto.


----------



## Marilson (10 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Bologna-Milan 1-3 rigore regalato al Milan , il fallo lo fa Pazzini ( è il gol dello 0-1)
> Milan-Genoa 1-0 ( El Sharaawi segna in fuorigioco)
> Milan-Juventus 1-0 ( rigore inventato , Isla non fa alcun fallo)
> Catania-Milan 1-3 ( El Sharawi pareggia su netto fuorigioco)
> ...



spero tu abbia un buon dentista di famiglia


----------



## Doctore (10 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> 7 pagine? ma di che cavolo avete parlato?
> Comunque spero proprio che stasera tutto fili liscio a Milano con l'arbitraggio perchè al primo fallo laterale invertito a favore dell'Inter questo topic sarà usato contro colui che l'ha aperto.



vivo o morto tu verrai con me.


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Marzo 2013)

Sì vabbè, ora ci manca solo lo juventino che ci dice che rubiamo ed abbiamo fatto l'en plein.


----------



## Prinz (10 Marzo 2013)

Per me la verità sta nel mezzo, chiaro che ognuno è portato per istinto a tirare acqua al proprio mulino. Sarebbe ipocrita negare che vi è un saldo positivo a nostro favore in termini di aiuti, per altro verso arrivare ad affermare che abbiamo 8-10 punti in più del dovuto mi pare francamente eccessivo, per non dire ridicolo.


----------



## Prinz (10 Marzo 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Me lo ricordo benissimo quell'episodio.Mexes fa fallo di mano volontario ma non interrompe nessunissima azione pericolosa,,tant'è che anche l'ex arbitro Paparesta lo ha sottilineato dopo la partita:"Secondo giallo per Mexes? Tocca la palla in maniera volontaria con la mano ma non interrompe un’azione importante per il Cagliari”.E potrei smentire altri episodi o citarne alcuni a nostro sfavore ma non ho voglia.
> Per il resto è curioso che proprio un interista venga a parlare di favori arbitrali per il Milan dopo che il derby di andata è stato rubato clamorosamente.E di favori se andiamo a cercare bene ne avete avuti parecchi anche voi.



però in tal caso non è espulsione nemmeno quella di Nagatomo nel derby


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

Oggi pereira falcia gabbiadini con una ginocchiata quando la palla non ce l'ha nemmeno, rosso diretto? No, neanche fallo.


----------



## Nivre (10 Marzo 2013)

Oh lollo tondo tondo


----------



## Serginho (11 Marzo 2013)

crik crok crik crok

P.S. Alberto Gilardino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Oggi pereira falcia gabbiadini con una ginocchiata quando la palla non ce l'ha nemmeno, rosso diretto? No, neanche fallo.


So ragazzi


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Marzo 2013)

Mazza Lollo ma che fail...


----------



## Jaqen (11 Marzo 2013)

Lollo dai, hai detto la cacata.. ti vogliamo bene lo stesso


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (11 Marzo 2013)

rosika


----------



## folletto (11 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Penso di essermi sempre comportato abb.za correttamente qui da ospite
> 
> Ma questa cosa ve la voglio dire,in tutta franchezza:
> 
> ...



Un conto è dire che ultimamente non ci sta andando male con gli arbitri, tutta altra cosa è dire che dovremmo avere DIECI punti in meno (ma per piacere.....). 
Una cosa è certa, noi dalla decima in poi abbiamo giocato un discreto calcio (a differenza di altri......), e un'altra pure e cioè che se diamo retta a quello che dicono (blaterano) su Sky e RAI 2 allora abbiamo rubato pure il pareggio dello scorso anno con i gobbi.


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Marzo 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH che razzaccia che siete voi dell'Inter. Io vi toglierei proprio il diritto di parola 

Senza offesa...

...ma nemmeno tanto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma poi 8/10?? AHAHAHAH

Io direi anche 40. *********.


----------



## BB7 (11 Marzo 2013)

Vi prego lasciateli rosicare.... è una goduria immensa non capisco perchè alcuni perdono pure tempo per rispondere seriamente e tirare fuori dati... lasciateli rosicare che è fantastico


----------



## DannySa (11 Marzo 2013)

E' chiaro e tondo che siete a -4 e non a -6 per grazie divina.


----------



## 2515 (11 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' chiaro e tondo che siete a -4 e non a -6 per grazie divina.



-9


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' chiaro e tondo che siete a -4 e non a -6 per grazie divina.



non fosse per il portiere,con la squadra che hanno starebbero lottando con il pescara e il palermo


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Marzo 2013)

Da fastidio il saper di condividere la stessa aria con certi soggetti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Le persone si soffermano più a guardare le situazioni a nostro favore, quando in una stessa partita ci sono stati anche degli episodi che ci sono andati palesemente contro. Per dirne un paio, l'espulsione di Candreva (che secondo me era più che giusto) e il fallo di El Shaarawy su Pereirinha nel primo gol, ma poi nei primi minuti vai a vedere che c'era un fallo da rigore nettissimo su El da parte di Marchetti, o che la Lazio doveva finire la partita in 8. Idem col Genoa, la gente si sofferma sul mani di Niang, quando gli stessi genoani hanno fatto reiteratamente fallacci assurdi da cartellino rosso (se si va a guardare Udinese-Roma del giorno dopo, un giocatore dell'Udinese è stato cacciato direttamente per molto meno). Quindi direi di guardare tutto l'arco di una partita anzichè soffermarsi sull'episodio pro Milan, visto che sarebbe troppo facile analizzare le partite in questo modo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Marzo 2013)

*Hai detto di dare a cesare ciò che è di cesare. Ok, iniziamo dagli ultimi 10 anni. L'internazionale f.c. deve restituire:
-Una champions
-3-4 Scudetti
-7-8 derby
-Un paio di coppe italia *



 non sono riuscito a quotarti bene...cmq d accordissimo con te...non dico altro


----------

